# Jerusalem Artichokes



## Iammrbill (Apr 27, 2013)

Not sure of the variety but I think they are Stampede. Lots of knobs. Planted 10 tubers. Of those, I've harvested two plants, eight still to go. Of the two, we have 2 - 6 GALLON buckets filled with tubers. Holy Moses!!!

Get some for your garden - $5 a pound plus shipping, somewhere around $8 for a Regional A box.
Send me a PM.


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

PM'd you Mr. Bill....thanks!


----------



## Iammrbill (Apr 27, 2013)

Jerusalem Artichokes

Clarifying:
Cost is $5 per pound
Shipping for one to three pounds comes out to $8.26 for a Regional A box on the East Coast, about $14 for a Regional A box for the West Coast

Give or take a buck or two. I can invoice you via PayPal where you can pay via your mobile phone or computer. Or you can send me a money order or check. Heck, I'll even take cash.

PayPal address: [email protected]

Whoever that was that I told wrong regarding the shipping, hope I didn't give you a heart attack. I do apologize. Here, have an artichoke, it'll make you feel better.


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

I don't understand what a Regional A box is. Are you in Canada? If so, do you ship to the US and how much would postage be for zip 34231?


----------



## Iammrbill (Apr 27, 2013)

Howdy all... We dug the last of the Jerusalem Artichokes today, probably have around 40 pounds worth. 
I live in Hartwell, GA if you want to get on USPS website to figure the shipping from my area to your area.

They are already starting to sprout so...Get em while they last!!!


----------

